# R22 hookup question



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

I had my R22 hooked up via composite cables and was able to get picture, etc. I got some component cables to improve the picture quality and now my picture is scrambled. Am I doing anything wrong? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> I had my R22 hooked up via composite cables and was able to get picture, etc. I got some component cables to improve the picture quality and now my picture is scrambled. Am I doing anything wrong?
> 
> Thank you.


Yep! The R22 is 480i with the S-video/composite connected and 480p with HDMI/Component connected.So it looks like your TV is not progressive scan so you need to hook it up with either S-video or composite.With S-video being the better quality picture hookup.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yep! The R22 is 480i with the S-video/composite connected and 480p with HDMI/Component connected.So it looks like your TV is not progressive scan so you need to hook it up with either S-video or composite.With S-video being the better quality picture hookup.


Okay, thank you. So even though my TV has the component in, red, blue, green, it doesn't matter, must be progressive scan?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That could be the problem, assuming you've checked to see that the cables are connected to the proper jacks and fully inserted.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd go with jhon69...the R22 is 480i so the component wont work.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> That could be the problem, assuming you've checked to see that the cables are connected to the proper jacks and fully inserted.


Yes, I have. Shucks! It is an old TV, but I thought b/c it had the ports, it would work.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> Okay, thank you. So even though my TV has the component in, red, blue, green, it doesn't matter, must be progressive scan?


Your TV is interlaced scan so is mine.I have Component inputs on mine too.

On the R22? yes,on a HR2x? no,on a HR10-250(MPEG2 HD DirecTivo)? no.I have my R22 hooked up S-Video(best hookup you can use on the R22 for 480i).But I have my HR10-250 hooked up 480i Component,also have an automatic switcher and have my DVD player hooked up 480i Component.:sure:

So let's review.You cannot access 480i Component on the R22 because you cannot adjust the resolutions on the box if you could you could get it to work.

Would I like DirecTV to change it so DirecTV subscribers could change the SD resolutions to get 480i Component on the R22?.Yes I would.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Would I like DirecTV to change it so DirecTV subscribers could change the SD resolutions to get 480i Component on the R22?.Yes I would.


I'm with you there brother..................


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

You can still use the component hookup. Go into the set up menu and get to screen resolutions and select 480i only. Do not select the others. The component cables will now work.

FYI, if/when you do a reset, you will see the scramble screen for a couple minutes then everything will come back like it should. 

As far as better PQ with 480i component vs 480i S-video, I donr know but i had extra component input in the back of my tv and that freed up the Svideo/composite hookup to plug in another machine.

OK, first rule of posting for myself "think before you post". I did this on an HR21 hooked up to a SDTV ( long story) but I think it should work for an R22.Please let me know for future reference.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Simmerman said:


> You can still use the component hookup. Go into the set up menu and get to screen resolutions and select 480i only. Do not select the others. The component cables will now work.
> 
> FYI, if/when you do a reset, you will see the scramble screen for a couple minutes then everything will come back like it should.
> 
> ...


No unfortunately it does not work on the R22 at this time.Reason:Resolutions are disabled.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

My SD 27" Sony has component video. But The R22 won't work with it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

xmguy said:


> My SD 27" Sony has component video. But The R22 won't work with it.


The TV is interlaced and the DVR is out putting Progressive Scan..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

In any event, you wouldn't really see any increase in PQ with the component cables given the SD source signals.


----------

